# Building a wall pantry beside existing cabinets



## cbfinn99 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm wanting to build a pantry against my existing cabinets in the kitchen. The dim. are 40" wide max by 25" deep max. How would you finish the drywall/paint on the wall adjacent to the cabinets? My other option would be custom built cabinets @ 1000.00
This is my first diy project so all advice and help are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2011)

Remove the crown molding from the side of the upper and cut the front to be flush with the side of the upper and cut the counter top to be flush with the lower. Pre build that wall with drywall on it when you install the wall. If you only screw the drywall to the back stud you will have flexability to square the wall when you put it up


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 12, 2011)

You could purchase an end panel that matches your cabinets and apply that to the sides of the upper and lower cabinets. Then place your wall against that. This would leave you with a small area and the only the edge of drywall to finish next to the end panel. That could be covered with trim.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Something to consider--I had my pantry (built by a custom cabinet builder, along with all of the others in the kitchen) equipped with a slick, sliding full-height storage assembly, which greatly adds to the convenience of getting to all of the stuff you'll be putting in it.  Plastic-coated, heavy wire thing which had a ball bearing slide assembly at the top and bottom.  Several sizes were (are?) available, and I vaguely recall it costing less than a few hundred bucks.


----------



## cbfinn99 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your input and help on this project. At first we looked at the pre-built 'utility' cabinets that Lowe's offers----> Item #: 75156 |  Model #:23A U18R.
 We were considering just screwing two of them together and fliping the door hinges on one of them. It would be the quickest and easiest route but would it look good or seem out of place?? 
 Then we priced a local contractor to do a built in pantry or custom cabinets which came to roughly $800-1000 for either one. I'm just wanting to install the best looking option in this spot. The built in will have me loosing nine inches on the inside dim. but I think will look better? The pre builts or custom cabinets will add a lot more white to the kitchen and may look like a bad DIY??

 Opinions? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## fourempties (Sep 22, 2011)

You can do this with off the shelf cabinets. The key is to only make your pantry cabinet the same depth as your upper cabinets. Buy 2 or 3 sets of upper cabinets that you can stack and attach to each other. If they end up the exact same height as you existing upper, you can continue the crown molding across the top of your pantry. If not, you can build your pantry higher and do your crown molding like the picture I attached.

You can build a matching toe-kick height and depth out of 2 x 4 lumber and face it to match your other cabinets' toe-kick.


----------



## cbfinn99 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input! The cabinets in the pic flow well and look great. I was thinking about that set-up if we decided against the build in but doubling the cabinets side by side.


----------



## Ron6519 (Sep 23, 2011)

The only thing you need to match the current cabinets are the doors.  Build the carcass and the faceframe and order the doors from the manufacturer.


----------



## fourempties (Sep 23, 2011)

Exactly what I did over on the other side, except I bought the face frame from the manufacturer too. Had to match the stain...


----------

